# Family advice needed.



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Now without going into great detail let's just say your significant other has given up on your relationship and wants to call it quits from just growing apart over the years. You have gone through therapy (non Christian) and received very little cooperation or fight towards making any progress with the s/o and have recd guidance on making a separation amicable from therapist. You have also made every effort that you can live with in trying to make things right for you family, so my question is where do you go from here if you don't agree in ending it?


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

As difficult as it sounds, it takes two to make a relationship. If one party is done and the relationship, in their opinion, is beyond repair, there isn't much the other can do except remain civil and keep trying until the last day that the paperwork is final. At that point, IMO, it's time to let it go and begin to repair your own life and to move forward. Always move forward. The best in your future endeavours.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

noted, tks

any tried The Love Dare?


----------



## Night-Fisherman (Aug 1, 2008)

I don't know the whole situation or do I need to, but I can tell you the only help you need is GOD. Pray daily without ceasing. The bible gives no option in divorce. This song has really changed my personal relationship with my wife, listen to it with her if you can! 



 I will be praying you and yours truly!!


----------



## 032490 (Jul 25, 2007)

HydraSports said:


> As difficult as it sounds, it takes two to make a relationship. If one party is done and the relationship, in their opinion, is beyond repair, there isn't much the other can do except remain civil and keep trying until the last day that the paperwork is final. At that point, IMO, it's time to let it go and begin to repair your own life and to move forward. Always move forward. The best in your future endeavours.


 What he says is true. I went through a divorce 15 ago. Not what I wanted at the time. She hit me with it out of the blue. Best advice I can give you is get counseling for youself. It helps get you thru the hurt.
Ken


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Night fisherman I think your link was right on par with my desire and will, that is one great song that ill keep playing for quite some time, thank you. 

I also agree what you are saying ken, but everywhere I turn god keeps telling me have faith. 

Here is a link to another that has touched me, sorry my bb won't let me do an active link..

rtsp://v7.cache8.c.youtube.com/CkMLENy73wIaOgn1Fuk8pe0q7BMYESARFEIJbXYtZ29vZ2xlSARSB3Jlc3VsdHNaCXhsX2JsYXplcmDk_rvYldrar0wM/0/0/0/video.3gp


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

fin&feather,
I was blindsided a few years ago when my wife of 23 years told me she was going to move out. I thought everything was great. Went to movies, dancing, diner, fishing, camping, etc... Have 2 daughters who were also blown away by my ex's plans. She was seeing one of my friends. Sometimes I still can't believe it. I had to force my daughters to call and visit their mom. My oldest didn't speak to her mom for a year. 

It sounds like you have tried everything to make things right, but your wife is not on the same page as you. If you do end up getting a divorce, don't sever your friendship with your wife. You will feel better for it and especially your children will benifit from your staying friends with your wife. 

It is the toughest thing I have ever gone through. My ex and I are friends and call each other a couple of times a month. Mostly to talk about our children. It makes my girls very happy when they know I have spoken to their mother. 

I pray God will restore your marriage. If it doesn't work out, I pray God will give you the fortitude and peace to get through this. God bless you fin&feather and keep your chin up. Your children need you to be strong.


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

Guys I appreciate all the prayers and thoughts and I won't give up till the last paper is signed, but unfortunately the process has started. Think the toughest part in all of this is letting go with an unselfish heart. Going to be a rough few mos, but the timing will be good for keeping a busy schedule. 

Bonito I can relate in a few ways and can't agree more with you, thanks for the advice and prayers. Sorry I didn't get back to you sooner.


----------



## grandpa cracker (Apr 7, 2006)

There`s some good advice on here. Turning to God during this time shows me what kind of man you are. Recently I tried to handle things in my life by myself and the results 
were`nt too good. I`ll pray for you because things like what you`re going through
are difficult at best.
Trust in the Lord with all thine heart and lean not unto thine own understanding. In ALL thy ways acknowledge Him and He shall direct thy paths. May God comfort you
during your time of trouble.


----------

